# GPS & Tomtom



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there anyway of putting the GPS co-ords into Tomtom?

I have the Camper stop book but it only gives GPS details.
If it can't be done, I know i'll never find anywere......
Lorraine says that I could get lost in a Cul-de-sac.
I once went from London to Newcastle via Manchester & the Pennines!
I thing the signs must have said North West.. Not North East?

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

You can do this on a quite a few models. Which TT do you have?


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Forgot to metion that, thanks JimJam.
It's the Tomtom GO510

Brian


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

I havn't got that one, I have the 910, and you can feed that with grid references or lat & long references. I am sure someone with a 510 will be along in a minute, but meanwhile this blurb from the TT website about the 510 says that it should be possible

_*Easy location search and selection: Choose how you want to define your destination: street & house number, postcode (UK & NL only), contacts, GPS coordinates, city center or intersection.*_


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks JimJam..... I'm off to the website now to see if I can find out how to do it

brian


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

on the 910 model you go to the navigate screen first hit after map screen, hit arrow, screen titles Advanced Planning then hit the arrow and you will see latitude and longitude hit that and enter the co-ordinates.

hope that helps.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Right I've found the Lat/Long input screen.

Now the Camperstop readings for a Aire in St Malo areas follows: 
GPS(48*38'57"N2*1'7"E)

In tomtom I put in the following: (N48*38'57) (E2*1'7)
However this shows up somewhere outside of Paris?

What am I doing wrong?

Brian


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I see what you mean. I have tried my tomtom and it says Paris area, I have also put it into autoroute - same answer. Have you tried locating the site on autoroute?

where is it exactly?


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

St Malo co-ordinates are showing N48.65.027 W 02.02.312 autoroute for ferry port area

You might have a typo, try W in stead of E


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Glad it's not just me then....
It's Supposed to be "Avenue Louise Martin" St Malo
In the harbour, in front of Bassin Dugay-Trouin
Which is approx 5mins from St Malo town centre.

Just checked on Autoroute and those refs seem to be nearer Paris as well!

Autoroute shows Avenue Louise Martin at about 46.6*N 2,0*W
Now I'm even more confussed

Brian


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi B & L. can't stop now as we are late meeting someone but this post may or may not explain it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-27055.html

Must go Cheers Sid


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

No it's no good I still can't work this out
Unless they have the wrong Lat/Long in the Stop over guide?

I've tried a couple of other aires and they all come up miles away.

Help someone must have used these with tomtom

brian


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I think you will find that the first figures are N, having entered that into tomtom it then asks for the E figures, if you click on the little compass icon on the bottom of the screen it then changes to W, enter the second figures and it will take you to St Malo.
Hope I have explained it properly. The figures you have are N & W not N & E.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have entered St Malo aires in the MHF campsite database - the GPS coords are bang on. So there is no need for manual entry to TomTom, at least for MHF sites. Just put the desired ones in your MHF virtual brochure and export the coords to TomTom file format.

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Pardon ???? sounds too technical for me.
Cheers Sid.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Now you have lost me Dave..... Please explain!
Brian


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

*Camperstop & Tomtom Lat & Longs*

Hi Sid,
The book ref is GPS:48*38'57''N2*1'7"E

I entered N48*38'57 and then E2*1'7 and this plots near Paris

However if I change the E to W then it plots to the exact spot in St Malo

So I guess the E/W is either incorrect in the Camperstop book
or my tomtom is not right.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi BJ. I would imagine its Camperstop that is wrong but at least you know what to do if you want to go to St Malo and not Paris.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"So there is no need for manual entry to TomTom, at least for MHF sites. Just put the desired ones in your MHF virtual brochure and export the coords to TomTom file format."

Sid, B&L,

You don't say which bit(s) of this is unclear, nor do I know to what extent you are comfortable with the MHF campsite database functionality. So I'm rather shooting in the dark :-(

Actually I haven't put the overnight parking at Avenue Louis Martin in MHF. I cycled past it but didn't stop; I preferred overnighting overlooking the marina at Le Naye. This photo shows where the motorhome facilities are in St Malo:










Anyway, zoom in the MHF campsite map to the site(s) you are interested in, eg:










At each site, open up the full details database entry (by "Click HERE") and click "Add to virtual campsite brochure".

When done, scroll to the bottom of the virtual brochure and click on "Export to GPS"

Click to generate a TomTom POI OV2 file and the POI icon.

Job done.

Dave


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Dave for this info. I did not know about this facility on MHF.
I've tried it and presto it works great. I also paid 3 euros to download the aires from camperstop and I've also got te passion sites as well.
Tomtom is now chock a block with these pois, so I should find somewhere to stop each night.

I was just curious of how if I wanded to enter in the Lat Long on tomtom how it was done, as every time i entered the coords it came up with the wrong location? it seems that the camperstop book 2007 has got it's e/w mixed up..... can't see how they done that but I've tried six different locations and they were all miles out until i changed the e/w

Anyhow I have all the locations mapped in now so thanks for your help 

Off tomorow via the sea cat so bye for now

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

You could just input the address i.e. French Map, Saint Malo, Avenue Louis Martin, 

Bill


----------

